# Animieren ?



## xtremea (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo erstmal =)

Naja ich komm mal zur sache :

Ich hätte mir gern auch so eins gemacht ( Link unten ) wenn ich wüsste mit welchen Programm . Ich habe mir das in etwa so vorgestellt das durch den "Banner"
immer streifen durchgehen so wie bei dem hier 

http://www.cs-gosu.de/grafiken/banner2.gif

Nur halt durch das ganze Bild 

Mit welchem Programm geht das ?

Danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Wenn Du Photoshop mit dem beigefügten Image Ready zur Hand hast, ist das ganze eigentlich recht leicht zu realisieren. Schau im Handbuch oder hier im Forum mal nach "Animationen in Image Ready erstellen".
Wenn spezielle Fragen sind, welcome back.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## fluessig (29. Juni 2004)

Kannst aber auch andere Programme verwenden.
Gif Construction Kit,
oder theGimp (freeware!)


----------



## xtremea (1. Juli 2004)

Naja ich habe es mal mit Jasc Animation 3 versucht , da gibt es zwar gute Effekte aber halt nicht den , den ich möchte


----------



## fluessig (2. Juli 2004)

Also in so einer einfachen Animation, wie du sie uns als Link gezeigt hast, brauchst du keine Effekte. Das kann man leicht mit der Hand machen.


----------

